# Free 3DS stylus



## Sicklyboy (May 22, 2012)

Got this in an email flyer I've gotten from the company (I've shopped on their site a few times before)

Good for two days (until May 24th), they're giving out a black 3DS stylus for the first 1000 people to use the coupon code TMARTSPC  .  The option to use a coupon is on the same page where you put in the credit card info.  Gladly, shipping is free.

Pro-tip - use it on anything that has a resistive touchscreen.

Guys may as well give it a shot, right?  Thought you might want to know.


----------



## narrateP (May 22, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 22, 2012)

Got mine. Wow can't believe I actually did O____O


----------



## Mirby (May 22, 2012)

Wow, thanks man! I lost my 3DS stylus some time back and have needed a replacement.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 22, 2012)

Tried it and it works. I lost the stylus that came with it so this was helpful. Thanks.


----------



## monteno (May 22, 2012)

It works!! Thank you! No credit card required


----------



## freaksloan (May 22, 2012)

Thanks! Daughter lost her stylus, and I caught her trying to use a bobby-pin instead.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 22, 2012)

Success! Now this shit site is probably going to send me a bunch of junk mail.


----------



## DCG (May 22, 2012)

Isn't it possible to get a replacement trough nintendo?


----------



## Brian117 (May 22, 2012)

Cool man, thanks. Always handy to have an extra.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (May 22, 2012)

DCG said:


> Isn't it possible to get a replacement trough nintendo?


for money


----------



## awssk8er (May 22, 2012)

I was hoping it was a metal one.

To be honest, it probably isn't even worth taking this for free.

Glad it worked for the other members.


----------



## Gahars (May 22, 2012)

These guys have style... or should I say, _stylus_?

I went there. No regrets.


----------



## machomuu (May 22, 2012)

Gahars said:


> These guys have style... or should I say, _stylus_?
> 
> I went there. No regrets.


Gahars...I just want to say, your puns, cheesy or otherwise, make my time here on the temp worth it.


----------



## Danny600kill (May 22, 2012)

Thought I'd give it a try and it worked  Thank you, Great to have a spare one


----------



## Gahars (May 23, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > These guys have style... or should I say, _stylus_?
> ...



Good, because I have no intention of stopping. By the end of the summer, I'm hoping to move up to the rank of Punnery Sergeant around here.


----------



## narrateP (May 23, 2012)

monteno said:


> It works!! Thank you! No credit card required



Hello, what is the different between No credit card required and required?  do you mean the financial info？


----------



## Bobbyloujo (May 23, 2012)

Thanks! Always appreciate free stuff


----------



## Zerosuit connor (May 23, 2012)

Works


----------



## DeMoN (May 23, 2012)

The order went through. When/if I receive the stylus I will give them a good review.


----------



## LightyKD (May 23, 2012)

To the OP, hit me back when this store starts giving away a stylus for the Galaxy Note. It's the best damn capacitive stylus I have ever messed with! Kudos to all of you who got free styli for your 3DS consoles


----------



## Joe88 (May 23, 2012)

narrateP said:


> monteno said:
> 
> 
> > It works!! Thank you! No credit card required
> ...


you do not have to give any of you credit card info to place the order
once you add the coupon code, it removes the credit card info entry box since its free


----------



## jrk190 (May 23, 2012)

Anyway, this is purty sweet


----------



## mrtofu (May 23, 2012)

deleted


----------



## basher11 (May 23, 2012)

i had my friend do this too. two for me now


----------



## .Chris (May 23, 2012)

I just used it, and it worked! I wonder if we can use it use it more than once... 

Hahaha, nevermind, just tried it, doesn't work more than once.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 23, 2012)

Cool it worked.


----------



## dilav (May 23, 2012)

Thanks, lost mine a while ago. Was very quick and easy to order one.


----------



## troybot (May 23, 2012)

Thank you thank you. Got one too


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 23, 2012)

WatchGintama said:


> I got the stylus, but it automatically registered an account for me.  Is this site safe?



Me and my friend have both placed a few orders through these guys, and no problems at all.  Everything has come in one piece XD and no spam issues or anything.

Edit - and for the record, I got my email saying it shipped.


----------



## JonnyPoots (May 23, 2012)

the best price for anything will always be free
thanks for the heads-up


----------



## nintendoom (May 23, 2012)

where do you put the code?
nvm.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 23, 2012)

nintendoom said:


> where do you put the code?



On the page where you would put in a credit card number, after hitting "Secure Checkout", there will be an option about half way down the page to put in a coupon code.

Edit - for clarification, you don't need to put in a credit card number at all.


----------



## nintendoom (May 23, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> nintendoom said:
> 
> 
> > where do you put the code?
> ...


Thank you


----------



## KingVamp (May 23, 2012)

Ha! Two address.  Two free stylus.  
Thanks. 

- posted from an android phone.


----------



## narrateP (May 23, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> narrateP said:
> 
> 
> > monteno said:
> ...


Thanks for you explanation.



WatchGintama said:


> I got the stylus, but it automatically registered an account for me.  Is this site safe?



http://zbozizciny.hys.cz/ 
I came across this third-part website, it shows Tmart.com is a decent retailer though it is not a famous one.


----------



## TheRedfox (May 23, 2012)

Wow, nice deal!
Got a free stylus, now wait for shipping


----------



## narrateP (May 23, 2012)

@*lemmingsarecool *
*you are everywhere. *


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 23, 2012)

Just ordered mine, for free.

Dude if you had a youtube channel I'd sub you. 

Your Awesome of the A's.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (May 25, 2012)

Got my tracking number


----------



## jimmyemunoz (May 25, 2012)

no more available for free.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 25, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Got my tracking number



Same. Tracking number page won't load though


----------



## nintendoom (May 25, 2012)

Mine's not here yet. :|


----------



## Zerosuit connor (May 25, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > Got my tracking number
> ...


Open the Tmart page and look for a track item button, then open the email and pull the tracking number


----------



## Joe88 (May 25, 2012)

got my stylus already, abit shorter then the dsl one, fits in the slot though
anyway I wouldnt use this, they didnt even grind down the plastic on the tip and polish it so it doesnt scratch the screen


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 29, 2012)

Got mine in the mail today. I'd reccomend using the Stylus that came with the 3DS to this. Thing is cheap and very small. (to be expected of course)

A look at it:


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 1, 2012)

Got mine a few days ago, just your standard, non-telescopic 3DS stylus. Mine is shaved pretty clean thats what he said so no scratching should happen. Here are some *warning* higher-res pictures of it:



Spoiler


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah I got mine a few days ago as well, and as noted, mine was smooth at the tip also.  Shouldn't cause any scratching problems.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

I thought this was fake, so I ignored it.

DAMN MYSELF


----------

